# Two Goldens and an RV



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Rosie (now 8 months old) takes the cover off of the couch and tears up a couple of boxes. Notice the guilty one on the couch.....smart! (this happened when we stopped at a restaurant for about 45 minutes)

We are on our way back to Florida in our motorhome......10 days on the road with Holly and Rosie....and our cat, Clampus.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm jealous!!! I have our house rented this winter so we won't be using it until April. We will go down for a couple of weeks after Thanksgiving to get the house ready. When I rented it, it seemed like a great idea-now we're having second thoughts. It looks like the dogs are wonderful travellers. We only have a Dodge Grand Caravan, but it's great for the dogs on a long trip.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

That sounds like so much fun! And the one on the couch looks very, very pleased with herself!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like the both of them had a great time and there is no remorse from either of them......


----------

